# County Saddles



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Tell you what - this is my good friend, call him and talk to him 

County Saddlery - Michigan


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Have you ridden in one? Do angels sing and rainbows shoot down from the heavens?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have ridden in one. He actually fitted Nelson quite nicely to be honest, and he's a very honest guy who doesn't try to push his saddles on anyone. 

I'm astounded at what he can do with a saddle as well, after he assessed it on Nelson's back he was able to say what he needed to do with the saddle to make it an even better fit for him - and he was eager to accomoate. Of course I couldn't buy one because I don't have Money Tree's in the back yard growing at will for me - but it was a wonderful experience.

No rainbows and lolipops, no songs from the heavens above - but Nelson sure did fart alot 

Honestly, it was great to see a man knowledgable enough about his saddles and craftmenship to accomodate Nelson's A symetrical shaped body, high narrow withers, broad back and the pockets behind his shoulders with just putting one of his saddles on his back.

I don't know what saddle he had me ride in, it was an Eventing Saddle - a CC, dark chocolate and it had both the knee and thigh blocks, with padded knee rolls. It was lovely to be honest, and if I had the money I'd of bought it - but alas, I a po girl. Did I feel like breaking out into song? No. It was nice though, and I felt balanced and stable - but I feel that in my Harry Dabbs Origional Event as well.

What I did notice though, was how much happier Nelson was, but I don't think it was because of the "Saddle" but the proper saddle fit. It was a pleasure being around someone of his expertise and knowledge. 

He has Demo Saddles - give him a shout and even if he can't help you I am sure he can direct you to a County Saddler in your area. You'll have to try one out yourself  Then you can decipher whether it is the right one or not for you and your Poneh.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll give you friend a call. The thought of having a saddle that I know fits Puck gives me warm fuzzies. I found one lower priced saddle that seems to fit both of us, but it won't be available in my size until September since it's a new model. If nothing else it gives me time to check out the custom route.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a County saddle.



MyBoyPuck said:


> Do angels sing and rainbows shoot down from the heavens?


Uh no, but I haven't flopped out of it yet despite my horse's best efforts to unseat me, so that's a good thing. :wink: It obviously does not impede her bucking ability! 

I really like mine, fits me perfectly and it's in amazing shape for being an older saddle, it's previous owner did take good care of it though. My trainer really likes County saddles and was thrilled to see I have one that fits both myself and my horse.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It can't hurt to contact him either Phone or E-mail. Just see what he has to say.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Have you ridden in one? Do angels sing and rainbows shoot down from the heavens?


MBP, you just can NOT be that naive! :lol: Doesn't matter what reviews and people say it still may be uncomfortable for you (or the horse of course). I tried $5K Butet and it felt horrible under my butt even though high-end jumpers/hunters around here use it and love it and sing about it.

But on serious note I've heard those are nice saddles and if you really want to try one look for the place, which does trials. At least you can return it if it's not for you.


----------



## chestnutponies (Jun 3, 2010)

Their fitters are not all alike. I know of someone who ordered one last year and has had multiple issues and the fees for the fitter to come out each and every time are making it close to a $5000 saddle. If you cannot try the exact model, I personally wouldn't buy. But I learned this lesson the hard way with my own custom saddle nightmare. :-(


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

chestnutponies said:


> Their fitters are not all alike. I know of someone who ordered one last year and has had multiple issues and the fees for the fitter to come out each and every time are making it close to a $5000 saddle. If you cannot try the exact model, I personally wouldn't buy. But I learned this lesson the hard way with my own custom saddle nightmare. :-(


That's pretty much what I'm worried about. This would be a one shot deal financially. It's a big enough splurge to buy a custom saddle in the first place. Extra saddle adjustments are not in the cards for me. Puck is very uneven in his shoulders and would benefit greatly from a saddle that fits him to a tee. It's his back and hopefully we're going to be together for a long time, so the more comfy I can keep him the better.


----------

